# Navionics for iphone



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Does anyone have the Avionics for their phone?Did some searching and see that there is an app for around $10 or so?Where can they be bought?


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's recently been updated, App Store on your phone should. Be able to find it, since the update its been 100% better than it was before


----------

